# Accidentally foud



## Dskull (Sep 21, 2009)

some dude or dudesse  is very talented... very interesting short stories
what do you think?

http://www.tunknownt.blogspot.com/


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 21, 2009)

Fuckin awesome find fer sure! Thaks fer sharing


----------



## Dskull (Sep 22, 2009)

No problem... i personally think it's great so why not share?


----------

